# ISCSI Mounting Help



## Biker803 (Dec 3, 2008)

@@ Sorry I posted this over in Hardware forum as well but I think the General forum is better suited for the question, if I'm wrong please just merge threads... thank you!

Hey guys,

Bare with me as I'm pretty new to the BSD/Linux world and I've been on and off experimenting over the past few years.

My goal here is to use FreeBSD 7.0 as an ISCSI Initiator and connect to an existing 14TB SAN (the data partition is NTFS or from what I saw in Ubuntu when I was testing on that... GPT?)

I've already gotten the iscontrol utility to do a discover and return the targetname/address so I know there's no issues communicating with the SAN.

I've created an /etc/iscsi.conf file and initiated the login process with iscontrol already.

The first issue I'm noticing is that when I run 'iscontrol -c /etc/iscsi.conf -n lin9iscsi' I get:


iscontrol[813]: running
[root@LINVIDEO9 /dev]# iscontrol[813]: (pass3:iscsi0:0:0:0): tagged openings no w 0
iscontrol[813]: cam_open_btl: no passthrough device found at 1:0:1
iscontrol[813]: cam_open_btl: no passthrough device found at 1:0:2
iscontrol[813]: cam_open_btl: no passthrough device found at 1:0:3
iscontrol: supervise starting main loop


1.) It doesn't return me back to the "prompt". I have to hit the enter key and then I get [root@LINVIDEO9 /dev]# again. Is that normal?


This is my /var/log/messages:

Dec 3 13:22:47 LINVIDEO9 kernel: da2 at iscsi0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
Dec 3 13:22:47 LINVIDEO9 kernel: da2: <WINSYS SX3488R 364A> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
Dec 3 13:22:47 LINVIDEO9 iscontrol[813]: cam_open_btl: no passthrough device found at 1:0:1
Dec 3 13:22:47 LINVIDEO9 iscontrol[813]: cam_open_btl: no passthrough device found at 1:0:2
Dec 3 13:22:47 LINVIDEO9 iscontrol[813]: cam_open_btl: no passthrough device found at 1:
Dec 3 13:22:47 LINVIDEO9 kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da2p2 is ntfs/SAN.

2.) In /dev I see an iscsi, iscsi0 partition and a /da2, /da2p1, /da2p2, and /da2p3 partition (all of these I assume in some way, shape, or form -- related to the iscsi initiator. I'm pretty sure the partition I need is /da2p2 as that is what is considered the "NTFS" partition according to the log above. I've tried: 'mount -t ntfs /dev/da2p2 /san' and I get kicked out of the remote SSH session, I can't access the website on the server on apache anymore, and it just seems like the entire server goes down. I have to remotely pull the power and power the server back up again in order to access the server remotely again.

I tried using ntfs-3g as well, and while the server does not crash, it never successfully mounts and I have no useful information to help me figure out how to make this work.

To be clear, I HAVE done this on Ubuntu previously (but have had to do a force mount because it would not otherwise mount) -- however I am not looking to continue using Ubuntu, and there are other issues that have arose that made me more encouraged to use FreeBSD instead.

So, does anyone think they could lend a hand? I'm in a bind for time here, and it's vital that I get this set up ASAP.

Thanks a lot guys!


----------

